# soda ash (sodium carbonate) production by trona



## westghost (18 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو ممن له فكره عن انتاج رماد الصودا (كاربونات الصوديوم) بطريقه الترونا او اي مصدر يتكلم عن هذا الموضوع او اي بحث او اي مجله الرجاء المساعده وله جزيل الشكر
:86:
:86:
:86:
:86:
:86:


----------



## عثمان الراوي (18 ديسمبر 2008)

see the attached file


----------



## سر البحر (7 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا لمشاركتك المفيدة


----------



## farouq dabag (22 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور ياخي


----------



## hatem_shaker (22 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ارهينيوس (1 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير ............


----------



## belalhoos (2 يوليو 2010)

:77:جزاك الله خيرا وألف شكر لك


----------



## نجمة السماء (3 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## weswes (4 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير 
الف شكر والله انت رائع


----------



## فارس الكيمياء (4 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو من الجميع المشاركه فى شىء الا وهو 
نريد كتابة المواد الكيمائيه بالاسم الكيميائى والاسم الدارج او التجارى واللى عنده شىء يضيفه ايه رايكم
مثال كربونات الصوديوم ======صودا اش ======رماد الصودا
البطاس ======..........
الفورميك =============حمض النمليك
النيله ===الزهره ====.............ز
الخخخخخخخخخخخ
فهمتم الموضوع واللى عنده اضافه يكون مشكور


----------



## noor alhouda nizar (20 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جمال سلطان (24 يونيو 2015)

كربونات الصوديوم أو الاسم التجارى لها الصودا آش تنتج بتفاعل الملح الامونيومى ( كلوريد صوديوم مشبع بالامونيا تركيز 100 % ) مع غاز ثانى اكسيد الكربون co2 فى ابراج تسمى أبراج الكربنة ثم يعالج المحلول المكربن بالترشيح والكلسنة (التحميص ) وهى صناعة مكلفة جدا بالنسبة لمعدات التصنيع رغم رخص الخامات (ملح+حجر جيرى + فحم كوك + امونيا ) وتستخدم الصودا آش بشكل اساسى فى صناعة الزجاج وتحتكر مجموعة سلفاى البلجيكية هذه الصناعة على مستوى العالم حيث تمتلك حوالى 20 مصنع على مستوى العالم ويوجد مصنع وحيد فى مصر فى الاسكندرية وقد عملت به لمدة 20 سنة ولدى خبرة واسعة عن هذه الصناعة انتاج ومعدات وتسويق واستخدام


----------



## عبدالله جمال صلاح (27 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك الله من علمك


----------

